# UK Student Visa application withdrawal



## kimir (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi guys,
Hope you can help me. I applied for a Tier 4 student visa last monday, August 20. I realized that I had left out a bank statement proving funds from my application. Needless to say, my application would be denied. So 2 days later on August 22, I went to the Toronto Worldbridge office to cancel my application and have my documents sent back to me. I will make a fresh application when I get all my documents back.

Fast forward to today, August 28, I received an email from the UKBA saying that "The package containing your UK visa application has been opened and your supporting documents organized in preparation for consideration by an Entry Clearance Officer. "

What's the deal? Is the application still moving forward, I was under the impression that my documents were already headed back to me.
I am concerned because I do not want a visa rejection on my record. And I am fast running out of time since my course starts in late September.

Anyone have any experience with visa application withdrawals? How long will it take for my documents to be sent back to me?

Thank you!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd say just hang tight and let them finish processing the application that you submitted.

Worst case scenario, you're declined and you get your papers back... no harm, no foul, since you've already realised that you forgot your banking info.

Best case scenario, you're approved and you don't have to go through the effort and expense of re-tendering your application.

Good luck to you!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Just had another thoght... Joppa, can you confirm this... you may still be able to submit the wayward bank statement, if the UKBA contacts you to inquire as to its whereabouts. Not sure how this would work, but I'm under the impression that as long as it's not a "new" piece of evidence that you're providing to the application, you are allowed to append the application by sending it in.

Again, Joppa, can you confirm that this would apply in OP's situation?


----------



## kimir (Aug 29, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> I'd say just hang tight and let them finish processing the application that you submitted.
> 
> Worst case scenario, you're declined and you get your papers back... no harm, no foul, since you've already realised that you forgot your banking info.
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for the reply! Just to clarify, I already cancelled my application last week but I still received a "your package has been opened" email earlier today. 

Is this a generic message or are they still going ahead with the application? The reason why I wanted to withdraw the app and not just let it get rejected is so that I can go for the premium service when I re-apply. I can't avail of the premium service if I have a previous visa rejection.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

The application has reached the front of the line and will be looked at by an Entry Clearance Officer within the next few days, if it hasn't already reached someone's desk.

I'd still hold tight and wait for them to either ask for further information or flat out decline your application, and since they've got the application on their desks, it won't hurt to wait a couple of days to see if you are still able to submit the missing information, and if they'll let you, you'll be further ahead than re-applying and paying for premium service.


----------



## kimir (Aug 29, 2012)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> The application has reached the front of the line and will be looked at by an Entry Clearance Officer within the next few days, if it hasn't already reached someone's desk.
> 
> I'd still hold tight and wait for them to either ask for further information or flat out decline your application, and since they've got the application on their desks, it won't hurt to wait a couple of days to see if you are still able to submit the missing information, and if they'll let you, you'll be further ahead than re-applying and paying for premium service.


I doubt that they'll ask for more info since I'm applying under the Tier 4 Points Based System. 
I believe that they just tick boxes, if I get enough points, I'm granted a visa. If not, it's an automatic rejection, at least that's what I've read online. And I'm 99.99% sure my bank letter isn't sufficient. 
Man, this has been such a disaster. I feel so sick right now, I can't even fall asleep!


----------



## mordavian (Aug 12, 2012)

Why are you worried? You are in the low risk country and do not need to provide bank statement.


----------



## kimir (Aug 29, 2012)

mordavian said:


> Why are you worried? You are in the low risk country and do not need to provide bank statement.


Hey mordavian, that only applies to citizens. I'm just a permanent resident.


----------



## mordavian (Aug 12, 2012)

kimir said:


> Hey mordavian, that only applies to citizens. I'm just a permanent resident.


Permanent resident is the same, you are from a low risk country.


----------



## kimir (Aug 29, 2012)

mordavian said:


> Permanent resident is the same, you are from a low risk country.


Unfortunately, it isn't the same. I've already checked. 
One provision is that I have to be a national of Canada. They'll determine my nationality using my passport and my passport isn't Canadian :/


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

About being from low-risk country. As OP correctly states, it depends on nationality, not country of application.
Secondly, about the application itself. It takes a while for your withdrawal request to be acted upon, so it looks like when UKBA sent you email, they hadn't got it. Presumably they've received it by now, and as per your request, it will be withdrawn and supporting documents returned. You will lose your fees, however.


----------



## mordavian (Aug 12, 2012)

sorry to hear that OP


----------



## kimir (Aug 29, 2012)

Just an update guys.
After much begging and pleading, the UKBA office in New York allowed me to email them a copy of the missing document.
My Visa just got issued today  
Thanks to all that helped!


----------



## mordavian (Aug 12, 2012)

kimir said:


> Just an update guys.
> After much begging and pleading, the UKBA office in New York allowed me to email them a copy of the missing document.
> My Visa just got issued today
> Thanks to all that helped!


That is awesome! Can I asked how you were able to talk to the UkBA office in NY? I am missing my appendix 8 and I want to do the same, but how do I contact them directly?


----------



## kimir (Aug 29, 2012)

mordavian said:


> That is awesome! Can I asked how you were able to talk to the UkBA office in NY? I am missing my appendix 8 and I want to do the same, but how do I contact them directly?


Thanks man! I called the worldbridge hotline and they gave me their email:
[email protected]
Just tell them your situation and hopefully they will allow you to email it in. They allowed it for me


----------



## mordavian (Aug 12, 2012)

kimir said:


> Thanks man! I called the worldbridge hotline and they gave me their email:
> [email protected]
> Just tell them your situation and hopefully they will allow you to email it in. They allowed it for me


Thanks, do you need to include your application number, etc...?


----------



## kimir (Aug 29, 2012)

mordavian said:


> Thanks, do you need to include your application number, etc...?


Yep, give them all the details you can to help them locate your application package


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi!

So very happy to hear this news!

Congratulations and have a safe trip over!


----------

